# need help my plant is 2 months, no flower yet.



## gladmar101 (Oct 30, 2014)

What NPK should I give to my plant for having flower? Still not yet flowing, im curious of it bec. Still growing higher and higher. 

View attachment 20141028_101136.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Oct 30, 2014)

is it indoor or outdoor?
if indoor, how many hours are your lights on for?  (marijuana goes by light hours, not age)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2014)

Indoors, flowering is triggered indoors by dropping the lights to 12 hours a day.  The plant needs 12 hours of total uninterrupted dark to flower.  It does look like you have this in an inside space.  Tell us more about your space, the size, the type of lights you are using, how big the space is, ventilation, what you are feeding it, etc.   

Your plant looks to be quite sativa dominant--do you know the strain or was this bagseed?  It will require a long flowering period.  Flowering time is counted from when you first see preflowers.


----------



## gladmar101 (Oct 30, 2014)

light of the sun at 6-9am and 3pm til dark philippine time. outdoor growing, I use rain water for it. I use 2-2-2 NPK. and now still no flower ^_^ for the strain I don't know just given by a friend. yes its a sativa.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't quite understand your first sentence--are they getting sun from 6-9 and then dark from 9-3 and then light from 3 until the sun goes down and then dark until 6 the next morning????  

If you are outdoors there is nothing you can do to hurry things up.  A two month flowering period is not that long for an outdoor plant.  And it is a long flowering sativa.  Ask your friend what strain it is.

The nutrients you are using are not really very good for cannabis.  Look for something for flowering plants that has very little N and more P than anything else.


----------

